

Ask HN: What are the coolest new web technologies/frameworks to learn right now? - sarreph

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m a relatively inexperienced web developer just getting my feet wet, and was wondering what libraries the fine people of HN would recommend I check out? E.g. something like Angular or Node that would allow me to build more powerful web apps in more intuitive ways than the standard &#x27;barebones&#x27; HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS mix.<p>Would preferably like to hear about those libraries&#x2F;frameworks on the &#x27;bleeding&#x27; edge &#x2F; that are &#x27;up and coming&#x27;.<p>Thanks!
======
supdog
You may be looking for Outlaw Techno Psychobitch:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbY3TMUcgQ](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbY3TMUcgQ)

Edit: this is a constructive parody of Erlang OTP web tech with some NSFW
language.

------
honest_joe
Go, postcss, microservices

